# Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit and Silverlight problem



## tcalbrecht (Mar 18, 2010)

Anyone using this combo successfully? Ever since I upgraded from Vista to Win7, my Silverlight 3.0 install has been non-functional. MS tech support has been no help. (I opened a service item with them over 3 months ago.) I've tried all the removal/reinstall hints and helps and tools (Windows Installer CleanUp Utility, CCleaner, etc) I could find on the Internet, but nothing is working for me.


----------

